# All frogs must go :(



## Frognut

I came home today to find a breach of lease notice on the door!!!!!! My wife was nice enough to let our new property manager do a yearly inspection the other day after living here over a year and a half. Upon moving in the there was no problem with having the frogs? Now I have 2 weeks to move them from the property!!!! So I need to sell my entire collection  these frogs are like family members so I want them to go to people I know. Most of them are proven and regestered. I am sad and want to make sure they will be well cared for. I would like to somewhat keep the collection together and if you are unable to come pick them up or don't ask to just get 1 of this and 2 of that. I won't split up groups at all and the planted tanks will go with them. I am free on weekends and evenings. 

Please email me or reply here I will put a list together tonight and post it 
[email protected]


----------



## hpglow

Frognut said:


> I came home today to find a breach of lease notice on the door!!!!!! My wife was nice enough to let our new property manager do a yearly inspection the other day after living here over a year and a half. Upon moving in the there was no problem with having the frogs? Now I have 2 weeks to move them from the property!!!! So I need to sell my entire collection  these frogs are like family members so I want them to go to people I know. Most of them are proven and regestered. I am sad and want to make sure they will be well cared for. I would like to somewhat keep the collection together and if you are unable to come pick them up or don't ask to just get 1 of this and 2 of that. I won't split up groups at all and the planted tanks will go with them. I am free on weekends and evenings.
> 
> Please email me or reply here I will put a list together tonight and post it
> [email protected]


Did the original lease contain a no pet clause? Was your land lord aware of the frogs when you moved in? If so I think you have a case for taking them to arbitration and utilizing the "by not initially objecting to the pets they were therein accepted to be living there" case. If the no pets clause is not there then they have no leg to stand on and you should file a harassment charge and insist that from that point forward they only contact you through a court appointed liaison.

In either case I would contanct an attorney immedieatly and get informed of your rights. And I am just an electrician so definatly get advise from someone with more exp before getting rid of your belovid pets.


----------



## Julio

wow, sorry to hear that! best of luck.


----------



## Frognut

I don't have the fight in me any more after all that has happened in the past few years, so thanks, we have been through leagl issues before and have never lost! But it is exhausting and I just don't want the stress at this point in my life


----------



## dflorian

I sent you a couple emails. I'm sad to hear you sounding so defeated and hope you change your mind about hpglows's suggestion.


----------



## Hayden

Sorry to hear about your situation. I couldn't imagine having to give up my frogs. Let's see your list if you don't mind.


----------



## divingne1

Scott - I will be more than happy to provide these frogs a home for a while (babysit) if you don't want to get rid of them or if you have some you want to keep. I have an extra room and would be happy to help you keep at least some of your collection so you can have them back with you when/if you find a new place.

I was a landlord who went through hell just to get rent from the tenants. I couldn't have cared less if the tenants had rats and spiders as freaking pets. If it meant they were happy enough to pay the rent, they could have anything they wanted in that house as long as they were responsible for damages if any. That dude should be thankful he has good tenants...he just needs a boot up his butt!!!


----------



## CHuempfner

Scott-
I am completely disappointed for you. What a horrible situation to be in. If I can help I will. Will you be moving any time soon? I would be happy to house any of your frogs for you until you move and you can have any/all back. I can come pick them up if you need.

If this is not doable, let me know. Maybe I can help in any other way.


----------



## divingne1

CHuempfner said:


> Scott-
> I am completely disappointed for you. What a horrible situation to be in. If I can help I will. Will you be moving any time soon? I would be happy to house any of your frogs for you until you move and you can have any/all back. I can come pick them up if you need.
> 
> If this is not doable, let me know. Maybe I can help in any other way.


I'll be in the car with you!!


----------



## RecycledAgain

I truly hope there is such a thing as good Carma, because I feel the love. Hang in there buddy and don't be afraid to ask for help..

Dan


----------



## mongo77

Let them try to evict you!!! It will take months before your case will go to trial and in the mean while stop paying the rent once you get the eviction notice. He/she will have to prove why the frogs are harmful to the property/ other renters. If the property manager is new. Contact the previous manager and have him state the he permitted the frogs. If that is the case, then you might be grandfathered in.


----------



## Elphaba

I'm in agreement with several others here. I sent you an email earlier, but I'll also say that if I can help by babysitting any of your frogs, I'm up for it.  Anything I can do to help, please let me know.

Best,
Ash


----------



## Jellyman

Sounds like you may want to start looking for a better place to live. If you get rid of your frogs it is just going to make you upset everyday that they are gone and you will still have to deal with the landlord. Since the eviction process takes quite sometime you should be able to keep your frogs until you find that new place. I would not recommend that you stop paying rent because then you will get dinged on your credit score by the landlord.

Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs

Ya I agree with you Jellyman. Everyday you wake up or come home you will be reminded of your frogs and basically be miserable. I am sorry to hear about that, and hope for the best. Take care Scott.


Sam


----------



## boricorso

Ill try to give you some advice based on personal experinces of my own and clients. every state is different so you knowing your stae law is very important.

First off I have to agree with most of the things that have been said here.

For starters if you get rid of your frogs you will greatly miss them and will probably not make you a happy person, at least in the next few months. No one likes to be told or forced into making a decision. It will also make your relationship with your landlord worse than it probably is already.

Second. If moving is an option, try moving. If you give in to everything this landlord demands of you (if its not on paper/contract) he will keep making your life miserable. New rules and rent increments are a few of the things that come to mind. Try and stand your ground, with the way the economy is, he probably wants to keep you as his renter rather than having to look for a new one. It could be months before he finds another one and adds and other media to offer the house cost $$.

From your previous posts, it seems you have been in a constant legal battle with your landlord (not sure if its frog related), which to me seems like he/she demanding you move them out in 2 weeks (not even a month) is retaliation from previous arguments or disagrements.

Now, lets say you decide to try and keep them and he tries to evict you. Depending on the state you live in, and on what was stated in your original contract or any other document signed by you or your wife after the original contract, you could be left standing on the street w/out a place to live. It could go as far as to the landlord changing locks in your residence to keep you out. I i s very important that you go over the original contract/document.

One thing to take notice off is that even if the contract has a no pet clause (which usually aplies to dogs, cats and birds and in some cases fish) and your landlord verbally consented to you having your frogs when you first moved in, this in itself is a change in the not pet clause. Only problem is trying to prove in court that he gave you a verbal conscent. Paper is always better. Another thing to consider is that even if there was no verbal conscent but he/she knew of you keeping frogs and never mentioned anything to you...this applies as verbal conscent.

In your case something to consider would be the time you have spent living in this residence and the time you have kept the frogs in such residence. If he knew form day one and lets say you have been there over a year, he has no right to evict you. What he can do is wait for your contract to run its course and once expired make a new one. In which case if you do not accept the new term you have 2 choices, move or get rid of the frogs.

While in college I had a similar problem as you are facing right now. I used to have a rottweiler and when I first moved in I negociated with my landlord a pet fee so that he would let me keep him. Comming my second year of college he decided he was not going to allow the dog (he wanted me to move so that he could charge a higher rent form new clients, something he could not due to our prior agreement) but due to our prior agreement he was forced to let me stay at the house with the dog untill the end of the year which in turn allowed me enough time to find another place.

You could maybe try and negociate a rent increment so that the frogs are allowed to stay, if it does not break your pockets.

If you have made up your mind, then disregard my post, just trying to give some advice......something you are probably tiered of hearing anyways.

Sorry fo rthe long post.

Great to see the community offering you a lending hand (babisitting frogs...wow..very impresed).

Good luck with your final decision, just hope that it works out the best for you and your frogs.

Best wishes,
Marcos


----------



## Philsuma

The hobby will "take care of it's own".

Moving and signing a new lease is a huge hassle and may not be an option for you....at least for quite some time.

The EASY part will be the frogs actually.....

I have cared for 12 vivs worth of animals for 6 months or more a few years back and just a year ago....a fellow hobbyist moved 8 vivs worth of my frogs to her place for almost a year. They couldn't have been better cared for!

I aksed for nothing...money wise....nada. I was offered froglets and after the frogs went back to their owner......we made some cool exchanges and transfers.

BUT

You do have to interview and be sure of the person who is going to help care for the frogs.

I have done it and had help as well.......all gratis...just glad to help.

So now you can add PA to places available for help.

Phil


----------



## eldalote2

I would love to babysit your frogs too! Just a little farther away... Im sure you will be able to find great homes for them. My heart goes out to you, all my animals are members of my family if not closer.


----------



## bgmike64

divingne1 said:


> I'll be in the car with you!!


Sorry about your situation Scott. I think Crystal and Candy's offer is genuine heartfelt. As a guy, accepting help or directions is stomach wrenching, but I know you love and have put in a lot of work with your frogs.


----------



## Frognut

Thanks for all the kind replies! Sorry I couldnt reply sooner; my internet is just now working again. My final decision is to find good homes for all my frogs. You will find a list posted on the classifieds. I am looking for locals and people that could pick up their purchases.


----------



## heaventreeofstars

just saw this thread and if you were making the trip up to chapel hill/raleigh and wanted a sitter i could take on a tank or so. just throwing that out there if you decide not to sell them and are making the trip up. good luck with the situation though


----------



## DCreptiles

Scott im really sorry to hear about your current living situation and since i moved into my girlfriends place and now have my entire reptile collection here with me its been a long haul and also aparently where we live does not allow pets of anytype so i am here with my collection for about a yr now maintance has come in for routine checks and repairs and soo far nothing has came of it. but getting rid of my frogs is my biggest fear and if they are like family to you then dont let them go with out a fight. remeber us men have so little we enjoy outside of work and family's i find this hobby to be calming and relaxing and would hate to see you give up what you love. count new york/ new jersey in for help also.

-Derek


----------

